# Cling Peaches (free)



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a small cling peach tree in my back yard that has quite a few ripe peaches on it that are begging to be picked.

Cling peaches hate a pit that isn't easily removed but are very flavorful and would make great pies or are bottled easily.

My dogs keep eating the ones that drop and my family can't eat them fast enough before they spoil.

They have small blemishes on them but I haven't found a single worm in them.

If you want some, the tree isn't even 8 feet tall so you can pick it clean if you like.

Send me a PM if interested.


PS: Im located in Murray


----------

